# Kettlebells workouts DVD



## Bevziibubble

So I've finally got my kettlebell! :happydance: It's a 7.5kg one and I'm very weak :blush:

Can anyone recommend a good kettlebell workout DVD please? I'm looking to lose weight and become more toned and think it'd be helpful for me to be able to workout along to a DVD with someone I can copy onscreen! I'm very much a beginner and the first time I picked up a kettlebell in my life was earlier today!

:)


----------



## beth_terri

Tbh ive just used different videos off YouTube xx


----------



## mamas_melon

Bevziibubble did you buy a DVD in the end? I used to go to a kettlebell class but due to my DH's shifts I won't be able to now, so I'm looking for a good kettlebell DVD too! Kettlebells are amazing for toning, I got in good shape for my wedding using them, and then I got pregnant :haha: Hello 4 stone extra!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi, I didn't find a DVD in the end, but am using this online video which is a great workout :)

https://www.fitnessblender.com/v/ex...tlebell-Workout-Kells-Kettlebells-Routine/a7/


----------



## mamas_melon

Thanks for that :thumbup: I'll give it a go!! Can't wait to get back into exercising again!


----------



## aliss

Lauren Brooks Ultimate Volume 1 is by far the best kettlebell DVD out there for a beginner.

I bought it last month (I am an experienced kettlebell user, have done it for years including my pregnancies) and I love it. It also includes all the demo/instructions for safety and form, which many DVDs lack. Here is the youtube preview.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnub7Z13nlY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## aliss

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi, I didn't find a DVD in the end, but am using this online video which is a great workout :)
> 
> https://www.fitnessblender.com/v/ex...tlebell-Workout-Kells-Kettlebells-Routine/a7/

I will give my honest opinion hun, this workout is not great for you. You could be doing something much better. The form is incorrect on a few of them (especially the 'clean') and doing 8's/passing is not the best use of your time as a beginner - swings, squats, and presses are.

*For example, at 26:08, look at the swing.
*Now view at 8:00 here, you will see what I mean
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNJMGZTmmvg&feature=youtu.be

Look at the youtube I posted, you will see the difference.

Good luck! I'm always here to pick your brain about kettlebells.
(*BTW, Lauren's volume 1 was also filmed 1 year after her C-section, it has a 12 minute fast but hard workout for moms with short time)


----------



## Bevziibubble

That DVD looks great, I will have a look into getting it. The workout I'm currently doing is so hard, I always feel sick after it, although proud of myself for getting through it! 

Yes, the swings look much different in each video, they look quite slow in the workout I'm currently doing. 

Thank you for your help! :D


----------



## aliss

I love the video, I'm quit happy with it, and I've got quite a few (other excellent well known instructors are Yoana Snideman, Steve Cotter, and of course Pavel, the original). Yoana even has a video of her 16 month old doing a KB deadlift with like a 1kg bell, lol, it's very cute.

You should be proud!! I just think you could do a workout that is more effective and safer (because over time, poor KB form can create injury). The swing MUST be done very fast in order for it to be effective, it must be done from the hips (notice the hip drive, she basically shoves her pelvis out) and not from the legs & *especially* not the arms, like your original video does. 


That person is clearly not an RKC (kettlebell) instructor, so it's important to be wary of these things. Even Jillian Michaels has published some kettlebell stuff with terrible form, the average person will of course not know the problem.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I like the sound of the Lauren Brooks one. I just hope it's not harder than the workout I'm doing now, as I don't think I can do anything harder right now. Although the 12 minute hard workout does sound good, I'd like to try that.


----------



## aliss

Bevziibubble said:


> I like the sound of the Lauren Brooks one. I just hope it's not harder than the workout I'm doing now, as I don't think I can do anything harder right now. Although the 12 minute hard workout does sound good, I'd like to try that.

The workout you are doing right now seems harder because it's not really set up in an optimal way (the breaks/the exercise selection). Most 'proper' kettlebell routines are set up in a method which you start with the deadlift, then swing, then slow down, then harder, then slower, etc. The one you are doing doesn't really give your body the optimal break it needs which is why you are probably struggling at the end with a swing.

It will allow you to have a more challenging workout but also pace yourself properly, so in a way it will be harder but in a way easier. What size bell are you using? Usually you will need at least 2 - one for deadlift/heavy swings, one (less weight) for pressing movements. 8kg for beginner and 12kg for strong but beginner female.


----------



## aliss

Oh the 12 min one is harder than the 40 minute one LOL... I can promise you that... but 12 minutes and you are done. It also includes 8 minute joint mobility that you should do before.

I put Philippe in a carseat and he watches me do it, so even on a day where he isn't napping well, I can work out. 40 minutes on days he will nap.


----------



## aliss

The deadlift should warm up your whole body and leave you relaxed enough to give most of your energy/power to the swings, which are the foundation of all kettlebell exercises. Doing passes and 8's as an exercise rather than a light warmup for a beginner tends to run out your juice before you even should begin.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes, the one I do now seems to get harder and harder with no chance for a break. 
My kettlebell is 7.5 kg in weight. I'm so weak, though :blush:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I have ordered the Lauren Brooks vol 1 DVD. Should be here in 3-5 days :D How often do you recommend I work out? At the moment I'm doing every other day at the moment.


----------



## aliss

Hey you know what, I started with 8kg too! I'm onto 16kg-32kg depending on the exercise now, but I started in 2009 right? Haha.

Every other day is perfect for now - 3x a week full body is recommended (you can take 2 days off after 3 workouts) for beginner.

I do 3 days a week plus 2 days yoga plus 3-4 days of cardio. Any more than 3 days is for the advanced lifter.

Lauren's personal routine (too advanced for us!) if you are curious... the weights are quite scary lol but inspirational
https://www.f3nutrition.com/team-f3-lauren-brooks.html


----------



## aliss

By 3x a week I mean the joint mobility (8 minutes) AND the 40 minute workout (always do joint mobility first).

If you are short on time, do joint mobility and the 12 minute workout rather than just the 40 minute workout.

Hooray! You will love it! maybe hate it... but love it too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Wow, you're strong!! I would love to be able to mange that kind of weight one day in the future. 

Thank you for the advice, it is much appreciated. I'm looking forward to the DVD arriving and getting started, with the aim of getting stronger and more toned in time :)


----------



## aliss

You're welcome :) But I've been training since 2005! Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I did my first 40 minute workout from the Lauren Brooks DVD! It was very hard and the one minute break between sets was very welcome!! 

Some of the exercises I struggled to keep up with as I'm quite uncoordinated :haha: I feel like that reduced the effectiveness of some exercises but hopefully in time I will be better at them. 

I'm wondering how many calories I've burnt doing that. 

I think I'll do the workout on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Sundays, and then have two days off in between Sunday & Tuesday.


----------



## aliss

Hooray! You might want to stick with the exercise demo's and 12 minute workout to start with then!


----------

